# Tetras Won't Eat Pellets



## Amberjewel (Nov 13, 2015)

My new Glowlight tetras won't eat any pellets. They'll literally jump out of the water for the flakes, but they won't touch the pellets. Any help? Will Betta flakes be OK for tetras?


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

I feed Omega One flakes my fish like them and are healthy I do alternate with pellets but my fish like both. Feed your betta separately.


----------



## MikeG14 (May 31, 2014)

What pellets are your feeding? They may just be too large. All of my tetras are conditioned to eat pellets. I'm not sure if they would even know what a flake was if it hit the water.

I like to feed New Life Spectrum small fish formula and Omega One color Micro pellets. Even my smallest tetras really don't have any trouble with them.

Your fish might not even realize that the pellets are food. You could try feeding the flakes and the pellets simultaneously until they get used to them.


----------

